
Body Language Trainer (63 cards) - motine
http://sonamics.com/en/
======
webnrrd2k
I have trouble with these kinds of interpretations... The "If X then Y" style
of presentation is probably helpful for some people, but it can ignore a lot
of the context. There is no disclaimer, or anything to clue you in to when
these don't apply.

For example, "The Scribbler", The Trainer says: "The person doodles or draws
without a particular goal. Boredom - The person has no interest in the current
topic or has tuned out completely. 'I would like to do something else now.'"

I'm a very visual person, and sometimes I scribble or doodle to help me think.
It's actually because I'm more interested in something, and I want to explore
(visually) some of the ideas around the topic. It helps me to relax and be
more creative.

I could also see this being a poor interpretation in, for example, a design
firm, or with a visual artist. It's true, they could be bored, but that isn't
always the only interpretation.

Also, I see "The Patrolman" can also be a sign of insecurity, a way of
minimizing space or being non-offensive. "The Eye Wiper" might just be because
the persons contacts are bugging them, or maybe some medication is drying out
their eyes. So there is a lot of room for interpretation that the article
misses.

~~~
motine
You are right. Body language can (and should) always interpreted with the
context in mind. What we did was to describe the case which fits 90% of the
time – without blurring the cards with exception disclaimers (e.g. this person
may also be on medication for his/her eyes or a tiny fly just poked the eye).

We will start writing a little intro to the cards: context is important and
there are always exceptions to the rule.

Thanks for the input.

